# T23 + S3 und noch immer kein 3D

## 178238

Hallo Leute,

Also ich habe folgendes Problem. Hab seit langem ein Thinkpad T23 (http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T23) und wollte gestern (mal wieder) ausprobieren ob man nicht doch die 3D Unterstützung also DRI zum laufen bekommt. Noch vor ein oder zwei Jahren gab es mit dem Super Savage Chipsatz ja mehr als genug Probleme was DRI betrifft. Wie dem auch sei, nach einigem googlen und dem lesen einiger Beiträge in diesem Forum sieht eigentlich alles ganz einfach aus. Mit dem neuem Xorg sollten alle Probleme gänzlich verschwunden sein. Also gleich den neusten xorg-server mit den entsprechenden Useflags für die SuperSavage S3 kompiliert. Die entsprechenden Kernel Module waren bereits als Modul vorhanden (Savage, DRI usw.). 

Danach schnell DRI in der xorg.conf auskommentiert, den Xserver neugestartet. Ein Aufruf von 

```
 glxinfo | grep direct  
```

zeigte aber gleich:

```
direct rendering: No
```

Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen   :Wink:  Was mich aber noch mehr wundert, benutzt man glxgears, wird der Bildschirm schwarz und das gesamte System friert ein. Leider fällt mir jetzt tatsächlich keine Lösung mehr ein. Wie gesagt mit dem neuem Xorg sollte alles wunderbar funktionieren. Noch ein paar Daten:

xorg-server: Version 1.3.0.0-r2

Kernel: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5

Hat hier vllt. jemand einen Lösungvorschlag? 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus,

mfg Lumpi

----------

## Max Steel

Alsooo, den X installiert man normalerweise per emerge -a xorg-x11, aber nich so schlimm, das ist mir auch öfters passiert.

dann könntest du mal deine xorg.conf posten?

Und auch ein sync wäre mal nicht schlecht, denn aktuell ist schon 2.6.23 stable.

----------

## 178238

Upps vor lauter X mal wieder nicht aufgepasst   :Embarassed:   Also hier mal meine xorg.conf:

http://pastebin.com/fa8c44a5

Und falls es jemandem hilft, der Xorg log:

http://pastebin.com/m61edb3a3

Werde dann nacher auch mal einen neuen Kernel einspielen bzw, ein emerge --sync machen. Nicht dass das Problem wirklich noch durch das leicht veraltete System kommt...

mfg Lumpi

----------

## 178238

Hm, hab jetzt erstmal alles geupdatet, neuer Kernel usw. Leider wurde das Problem dadurch nicht beseitig. Der Xorg log sieht noch immer gleich aus... Vllt. fällt ja noch jemandem etwas dazu ein.

mfg Lumpi

----------

## 178238

So, nachdem das liebe Notebook in letzter Zeit mehr als genug Zicken gemacht hat, habe ich kurzerhand Gentoo neu aufgesetzt. Dabei hab ich auch gleich noch xinerama zum laufen gebracht und den setlsamen fehler beim ausführen von glxgears behoben. DRI mag allerdings nach wie vor nicht. Die xorg.conf habe ich übernommen. Im log ist folgender Fehler auszumachen:

```
(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/savage_dri.so failed (libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
```

Ich hoffe ich habe mich nicht vertippt, musste den Fehler händisch aptippen   :Very Happy:   Jedefalls hab ich dann mal kurz gegooglet (http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=%22%2Fusr%2Flib%2Fdri%2Fsavage_dri.so+failed%22&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=) und bin auf folgenden Beitrag gestoßen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3971852

Wunderbar, ein Ubuntuser scheint die gleichen Probleme wie ich zu haben. Für ihn scheint jedefalls das nachinstallieren von "mesa-dri" geholfen zu haben. Bei mir ist media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1 allerdings schon verfügbar. Das Useflag "savage" ist auch gesetzt. Entweder entspricht also mesa nicht dem ubuntu mesa-dri, oder es müsst vllt. nur noch ein symlink o.ä. gesetzt werden. Hat evtl. doch jemand noch einen Vorschlag?

mfg Lumpi

----------

## ScytheMan

schuss ins blaue: 

mal mesa-7.x.x ausprobieren?

----------

## HPRichard

Offenbar wurde das Paket dev-libs/expat nach der letzten Aktualisierung von media-libs/mesa aktualisiert. Deswegen benutzt mesa noch die beim Update von expat entfernte libexpat.so.0, was fehlschlägt.

Lösungsvorschlag:

Entweder von Hand mesa frisch installieren, oder mittels revdep-rebuild gleich alles korrigieren lassen, was noch auf die alte libexpat.so.0 verweist.

----------

## 178238

Habe jetzt mesa neu gemered. Der Fehler ist weg, aber jetzt fangen die uralten Bugs von vor x Jahren wieder an.   :Shocked:  Wie gesagt im Xorg Log erscheint kein Fehler mehr. Gibt man nach dem Starten von X ein glxinfo ein, ist angeblich sogar dri aktiv. Glxgears erzeugt jedoch nur ein schwarzes Fenster (diesmal sogar ohne einfrieren...). Schaut man danach nochmal mit glxinfo nach, wird überhaupt nichts ausgegeben. Ich erinner mich dunkel dass mich dieser Bug schon seit langem verfolgt... Naja, aber wie ich oben bereits geschrieben habe. Normalerweise sollte alles reibungslos funktionieren. Es scheint ja sogar Leute zu geben die DRI haben ganz ohne mesa usw. selbst zu bauen. Ich vermute also das aus irgendeinem Grund immernoch die veralteten Savage und/oder DRI Module vom Kernel geladen werden und nicht die die mit dem X mit kompiliert worden sind. Seltsame Sache. 

Hat dazu noch jemand eine Idee?

mfg Lumpi

----------

## ScytheMan

mal revdep-rebuild drüber laufen lassen,

wie gesagt mal mesa-7.0.2 ausprobieren (sollte jetzt eh stable sein) 

mesa-progs auch auf das neueste

im kernel

```

Device Drivers ->

  Character Devices ->

    <M> /dev/agpgart

      <M> Intel chipset Support

      <M> Direct Rendering Manager

        <M> Savage video cards

```

aktiviert?

----------

## 178238

Im Kernel ist bereits alles notwenige aktiviert. Von mesa hab ich auch gerade die neuste Version ausprobiert (7.0.2). Leider keine Veränderung.  revdep-rebuild könnte eine Lösung sein. Allerdings scheint irgendetwas mit libexpat.so.0 nicht zu stimmen. Hab ein bisschen im Forum gesucht und festgestellt dass libexpat zur Zeit wohl mehr als genug Probleme macht. Nur eine eindeutige Lösung habe ich nirgends gefunden. Naja hier einfach mal die Ausgabe:

```

# revdep-rebuild 

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/dbus-daemon (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/audacious/General/libscrobbler.so (requires  libcurl.so.3)

  broken /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so.0.9.12 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i810_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i915_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i915tex_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i965_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/mach64_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/mga_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r128_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r200_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r300_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/radeon_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/s3v_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/savage_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

  and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12 =dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.72 =sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r1 =media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.2.2-r1 

..........

Calculating dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r1 (masked by: EAPI , CHOST: )

The current version of portage supports EAPI '1'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

mfg Lumpi

----------

## ScytheMan

naja da liegt der hund vermutlich auch begraben. nur weiß ich nicht wie du da am besten vorgehst, 

was is deine aktuelle portage version? evtl. updatest du das mal zuerst

----------

## 178238

Portage update (auf  portage-2.1.4_rc11) war das erste was ich gemacht habe... Naja Danke trotzdem. Achja, und natürlich schöne Weihnachten.   :Wink: 

mfg Lumpi

----------

## Max Steel

revdep-rebuild -X

damit wird der emerge ohne die genauen Versionen angekurbelt.

----------

## 178238

Hm... seltsam ist es ja schon:

```

# revdep-rebuild -X

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Environment mismatch from previous run, deleting temporary files...

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/dbus-daemon (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/audacious/General/libscrobbler.so (requires  libcurl.so.3)

  broken /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so.0.9.12 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i810_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i915_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i915tex_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i965_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/mach64_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/mga_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r128_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r200_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r300_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/radeon_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/s3v_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/savage_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to packages...

  /usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool -> dev-libs/dbus-glib

  /usr/bin/dbus-daemon -> sys-apps/dbus

  /usr/lib/audacious/General/libscrobbler.so -> media-plugins/audacious-plugins

  /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so.0.9.12 -> dev-libs/apr-util

  *** /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i810_dri.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i810_dri.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i915_dri.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i915_dri.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i915tex_dri.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i915tex_dri.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i965_dri.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i965_dri.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/mach64_dri.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/mach64_dri.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/mga_dri.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/mga_dri.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r128_dri.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r128_dri.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r200_dri.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r200_dri.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r300_dri.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r300_dri.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/radeon_dri.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/radeon_dri.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/s3v_dri.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/s3v_dri.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/savage_dri.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/savage_dri.so -> (none)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages_raw, /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_package_owners)

Cleaning list of packages to rebuild... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages)

Assigning packages to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10 

..........

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10 to /

 * apr-1.2.11.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * apr-util-1.2.10.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking apr-util-1.2.10.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking apr-1.2.11.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking apr-util-1.2.10.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work

>>> Unpacking apr-1.2.11.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work

Looking for apr source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-1.2.11

Creating include/private/apu_config.h ...

Creating configure ...

Generating 'make' outputs ...

Invoking xml/expat/buildconf.sh ...

Copying libtool helper files ...

Incorporating /usr/share/aclocal/libtool.m4 into aclocal.m4 ...

Creating config.h.in ...

autoheader-2.61: WARNING: Using auxiliary files such as `acconfig.h', `config.h.bot'

autoheader-2.61: WARNING: and `config.h.top', to define templates for `config.h.in'

autoheader-2.61: WARNING: is deprecated and discouraged.

autoheader-2.61: 

autoheader-2.61: WARNING: Using the third argument of `AC_DEFINE' and

autoheader-2.61: WARNING: `AC_DEFINE_UNQUOTED' allows one to define a template without

autoheader-2.61: WARNING: `acconfig.h':

autoheader-2.61: 

autoheader-2.61: WARNING:   AC_DEFINE([NEED_FUNC_MAIN], 1,

autoheader-2.61:       [Define if a function `main' is needed.])

autoheader-2.61: 

autoheader-2.61: WARNING: More sophisticated templates can also be produced, see the

autoheader-2.61: WARNING: documentation.

Creating configure ...

rebuilding rpm spec file

 * Running elibtoolize in: apr-util-1.2.10/xml/expat/conftools

 *   Applying install-sh-1.5.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10 ...

 * Found db version 4.5

 * Found db version 4.5

include version 4.5

 * econf: updating apr-1.2.11/build/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating apr-1.2.11/build/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating apr-util-1.2.10/build/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating apr-util-1.2.10/build/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating apr-util-1.2.10/xml/expat/conftools/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating apr-util-1.2.10/xml/expat/conftools/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --datadir=/usr/share/apr-util-1 --with-apr=/usr --with-expat=/usr --with-gdbm --without-mysql --without-pgsql --without-sqlite2 --without-sqlite3 --with-dbm=db45 --with-berkeley-db=/usr/include/db4.5:/usr/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking for working mkdir -p... yes

APR-util Version: 1.2.10

checking for chosen layout... apr-util

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

Applying apr-util hints file rules for i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for APR... yes

  setting CPP to "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E"

  adding "-pthread" to CFLAGS

  setting CPPFLAGS to " -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE"

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for ldap support...

checking gdbm.h usability... yes

checking gdbm.h presence... yes

checking for gdbm.h... yes

checking for gdbm_open in -lgdbm... yes

checking for Berkeley DB 4.4 in /usr/include/db4.5 and /usr/lib... 

checking db44/db.h usability... no

checking db44/db.h presence... no

checking for db44/db.h... no

checking db4/db.h usability... no

checking db4/db.h presence... no

checking for db4/db.h... no

checking db.h usability... yes

checking db.h presence... yes

checking for db.h... yes

checking for -ldb-4.4... no

checking db44/db.h usability... no

checking db44/db.h presence... no

checking for db44/db.h... no

checking db4/db.h usability... no

checking db4/db.h presence... no

checking for db4/db.h... no

checking db.h usability... yes

checking db.h presence... yes

checking for db.h... yes

checking for -ldb4-4.4... no

checking db44/db.h usability... no

checking db44/db.h presence... no

checking for db44/db.h... no

checking db4/db.h usability... no

checking db4/db.h presence... no

checking for db4/db.h... no

checking db.h usability... yes

checking db.h presence... yes

checking for db.h... yes

checking for -ldb44... no

checking db44/db.h usability... no

checking db44/db.h presence... no

checking for db44/db.h... no

checking db4/db.h usability... no

checking db4/db.h presence... no

checking for db4/db.h... no

checking db.h usability... yes

checking db.h presence... yes

checking for db.h... yes

checking for -ldb4... no

checking db44/db.h usability... no

checking db44/db.h presence... no

checking for db44/db.h... no

checking db4/db.h usability... no

checking db4/db.h presence... no

checking for db4/db.h... no

checking db.h usability... yes

checking db.h presence... yes

checking for db.h... yes

checking for -ldb... yes

  setting APRUTIL_INCLUDES to "-I/usr/include/db4.5"

  setting APRUTIL_LDFLAGS to "-L/usr/lib"

checking for default DBM... db4

  setting APRUTIL_EXPORT_LIBS to "-lgdbm"

  setting APRUTIL_LIBS to "-lgdbm"

  adding "-ldb" to APRUTIL_EXPORT_LIBS

  adding "-ldb" to APRUTIL_LIBS

checking for dbd/apr_dbd_mysql.c... no

checking Expat 1.95.x... yes

  adding "-lexpat" to APRUTIL_EXPORT_LIBS

  adding "-lexpat" to APRUTIL_LIBS

checking iconv.h usability... yes

checking iconv.h presence... yes

checking for iconv.h... yes

checking for type of inbuf parameter to iconv... char **

checking for iconv.h... (cached) yes

checking langinfo.h usability... yes

checking langinfo.h presence... yes

checking for langinfo.h... yes

checking for nl_langinfo... yes

checking for CODESET in langinfo.h... yes

checking for library containing crypt... -lcrypt

checking if system crypt() function is threadsafe... no

checking for crypt_r... yes

checking style of crypt_r... struct_crypt_data

  adding "/usr/lib/libapr-1.la" to APRUTIL_LIBS

  adding "-luuid" to APRUTIL_LIBS

  adding "-lrt" to APRUTIL_LIBS

  adding "-lcrypt" to APRUTIL_LIBS

  adding "-lpthread" to APRUTIL_LIBS

  adding "-ldl" to APRUTIL_LIBS

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating export_vars.sh

config.status: creating build/pkg/pkginfo

config.status: creating apr-util.pc

config.status: creating apu-1-config

config.status: creating include/private/apu_select_dbm.h

config.status: creating include/apr_ldap.h

config.status: creating include/apu.h

config.status: creating include/apu_want.h

config.status: creating test/Makefile

config.status: creating include/private/apu_config.h

config.status: executing default commands

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10'

gawk -f /usr/share/build-1/make_exports.awk /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_dbd.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_xlate.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_xml.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_optional.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_reslist.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_strmatch.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_md4.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_date.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_anylock.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_dbm.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_sha1.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_rmm.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_optional_hooks.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_md5.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_base64.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_queue.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_buckets.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_ldap_url.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_uuid.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_hooks.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apu_version.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_sdbm.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_ldap_init.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_ldap_option.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_uri.h > exports.c

gawk -f /usr/share/build-1/make_var_export.awk /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_dbd.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_xlate.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_xml.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_optional.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_reslist.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_strmatch.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_md4.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_date.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_anylock.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_dbm.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_sha1.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_rmm.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_optional_hooks.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_md5.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_base64.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_queue.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_buckets.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_ldap_url.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_uuid.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_hooks.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apu_version.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_sdbm.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_ldap_init.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_ldap_option.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/apr_uri.h > export_vars.c

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o buckets/apr_buckets_pipe.lo -c buckets/apr_buckets_pipe.c && touch buckets/apr_buckets_pipe.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o buckets/apr_buckets_socket.lo -c buckets/apr_buckets_socket.c && touch buckets/apr_buckets_socket.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o buckets/apr_buckets_refcount.lo -c buckets/apr_buckets_refcount.c && touch buckets/apr_buckets_refcount.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o buckets/apr_buckets_pool.lo -c buckets/apr_buckets_pool.c && touch buckets/apr_buckets_pool.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o buckets/apr_buckets_eos.lo -c buckets/apr_buckets_eos.c && touch buckets/apr_buckets_eos.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o buckets/apr_buckets_flush.lo -c buckets/apr_buckets_flush.c && touch buckets/apr_buckets_flush.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o buckets/apr_buckets_heap.lo -c buckets/apr_buckets_heap.c && touch buckets/apr_buckets_heap.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o buckets/apr_brigade.lo -c buckets/apr_brigade.c && touch buckets/apr_brigade.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o buckets/apr_buckets_mmap.lo -c buckets/apr_buckets_mmap.c && touch buckets/apr_buckets_mmap.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o buckets/apr_buckets_simple.lo -c buckets/apr_buckets_simple.c && touch buckets/apr_buckets_simple.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o buckets/apr_buckets_file.lo -c buckets/apr_buckets_file.c && touch buckets/apr_buckets_file.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o buckets/apr_buckets_alloc.lo -c buckets/apr_buckets_alloc.c && touch buckets/apr_buckets_alloc.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o buckets/apr_buckets.lo -c buckets/apr_buckets.c && touch buckets/apr_buckets.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o crypto/uuid.lo -c crypto/uuid.c && touch crypto/uuid.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o crypto/apr_sha1.lo -c crypto/apr_sha1.c && touch crypto/apr_sha1.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o crypto/apr_md5.lo -c crypto/apr_md5.c && touch crypto/apr_md5.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o crypto/getuuid.lo -c crypto/getuuid.c && touch crypto/getuuid.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o crypto/apr_md4.lo -c crypto/apr_md4.c && touch crypto/apr_md4.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o dbm/apr_dbm_ndbm.lo -c dbm/apr_dbm_ndbm.c && touch dbm/apr_dbm_ndbm.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o dbm/apr_dbm_sdbm.lo -c dbm/apr_dbm_sdbm.c && touch dbm/apr_dbm_sdbm.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o dbm/apr_dbm_gdbm.lo -c dbm/apr_dbm_gdbm.c && touch dbm/apr_dbm_gdbm.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o dbm/apr_dbm.lo -c dbm/apr_dbm.c && touch dbm/apr_dbm.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o dbm/apr_dbm_berkeleydb.lo -c dbm/apr_dbm_berkeleydb.c && touch dbm/apr_dbm_berkeleydb.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o dbm/sdbm/sdbm_hash.lo -c dbm/sdbm/sdbm_hash.c && touch dbm/sdbm/sdbm_hash.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o dbm/sdbm/sdbm_lock.lo -c dbm/sdbm/sdbm_lock.c && touch dbm/sdbm/sdbm_lock.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o dbm/sdbm/sdbm.lo -c dbm/sdbm/sdbm.c && touch dbm/sdbm/sdbm.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o dbm/sdbm/sdbm_pair.lo -c dbm/sdbm/sdbm_pair.c && touch dbm/sdbm/sdbm_pair.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o encoding/apr_base64.lo -c encoding/apr_base64.c && touch encoding/apr_base64.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o hooks/apr_hooks.lo -c hooks/apr_hooks.c && touch hooks/apr_hooks.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o ldap/apr_ldap_option.lo -c ldap/apr_ldap_option.c && touch ldap/apr_ldap_option.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o ldap/apr_ldap_url.lo -c ldap/apr_ldap_url.c && touch ldap/apr_ldap_url.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o ldap/apr_ldap_init.lo -c ldap/apr_ldap_init.c && touch ldap/apr_ldap_init.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o misc/apr_date.lo -c misc/apr_date.c && touch misc/apr_date.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o misc/apr_reslist.lo -c misc/apr_reslist.c && touch misc/apr_reslist.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o misc/apr_queue.lo -c misc/apr_queue.c && touch misc/apr_queue.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o misc/apr_rmm.lo -c misc/apr_rmm.c && touch misc/apr_rmm.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o misc/apu_version.lo -c misc/apu_version.c && touch misc/apu_version.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o uri/apr_uri.lo -c uri/apr_uri.c && touch uri/apr_uri.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o xml/apr_xml.lo -c xml/apr_xml.c && touch xml/apr_xml.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o strmatch/apr_strmatch.lo -c strmatch/apr_strmatch.c && touch strmatch/apr_strmatch.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o xlate/xlate.lo -c xlate/xlate.c && touch xlate/xlate.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o dbd/apr_dbd.lo -c dbd/apr_dbd.c && touch dbd/apr_dbd.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o dbd/apr_dbd_sqlite3.lo -c dbd/apr_dbd_sqlite3.c && touch dbd/apr_dbd_sqlite3.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o dbd/apr_dbd_sqlite2.lo -c dbd/apr_dbd_sqlite2.c && touch dbd/apr_dbd_sqlite2.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -o dbd/apr_dbd_pgsql.lo -c dbd/apr_dbd_pgsql.c && touch dbd/apr_dbd_pgsql.lo

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  exports.c | grep "ap_hack_" | sed -e 's/^.*[)]\(.*\);$/\1/' >> aprutil.exp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  export_vars.c | sed -e 's/^\#[^!]*//' | sed -e '/^$/d' >> aprutil.exp

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=link  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=pentium3 -O3 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/private  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I/usr/include/db4.5  -version-info 2:11:2    -o libaprutil-1.la -rpath /usr/lib buckets/apr_buckets_pipe.lo buckets/apr_buckets_socket.lo buckets/apr_buckets_refcount.lo buckets/apr_buckets_pool.lo buckets/apr_buckets_eos.lo buckets/apr_buckets_flush.lo buckets/apr_buckets_heap.lo buckets/apr_brigade.lo buckets/apr_buckets_mmap.lo buckets/apr_buckets_simple.lo buckets/apr_buckets_file.lo buckets/apr_buckets_alloc.lo buckets/apr_buckets.lo crypto/uuid.lo crypto/apr_sha1.lo crypto/apr_md5.lo crypto/getuuid.lo crypto/apr_md4.lo dbm/apr_dbm_ndbm.lo dbm/apr_dbm_sdbm.lo dbm/apr_dbm_gdbm.lo dbm/apr_dbm.lo dbm/apr_dbm_berkeleydb.lo dbm/sdbm/sdbm_hash.lo dbm/sdbm/sdbm_lock.lo dbm/sdbm/sdbm.lo dbm/sdbm/sdbm_pair.lo encoding/apr_base64.lo hooks/apr_hooks.lo ldap/apr_ldap_option.lo ldap/apr_ldap_url.lo ldap/apr_ldap_init.lo misc/apr_date.lo misc/apr_reslist.lo misc/apr_queue.lo misc/apr_rmm.lo misc/apu_version.lo uri/apr_uri.lo xml/apr_xml.lo strmatch/apr_strmatch.lo xlate/xlate.lo dbd/apr_dbd.lo dbd/apr_dbd_sqlite3.lo dbd/apr_dbd_sqlite2.lo dbd/apr_dbd_pgsql.lo   -luuid -lrt -lcrypt  -lpthread -ldl -L/usr/lib -lgdbm -ldb -lexpat /usr/lib/libapr-1.la -luuid -lrt -lcrypt -lpthread -ldl

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10'

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10

>>> Install apr-util-1.2.10 into /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image/ category dev-libs

sed 's,^\(location=\).*$,\1installed,' < apu-1-config > apu-config.out

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10'

make[1]: Für das Ziel »local-all« ist nichts zu tun.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10'

/usr/share/build-1/mkdir.sh /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image//usr/include/apr-1 /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image//usr/lib/pkgconfig \

           /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image//usr/lib /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image//usr/bin

mkdir /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image/usr

mkdir /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image/usr/include

mkdir /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image/usr/include/apr-1

mkdir /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image/usr/lib

mkdir /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image/usr/lib/pkgconfig

mkdir /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image/usr/bin

for f in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/*.h /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/work/apr-util-1.2.10/include/*.h; do \

      /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 ${f} /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image//usr/include/apr-1; \

   done

/usr/bin/install -c -m 644 apr-util.pc /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image//usr/lib/pkgconfig/apr-util-1.pc

list=''; for i in $list; do \

      ( cd $i ; make DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image/ install ); \

   done

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c -m 755 libaprutil-1.la /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image//usr/lib

/usr/bin/install -c -m 755 .libs/libaprutil-1.so.0.2.11 /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image//usr/lib/libaprutil-1.so.0.2.11

(cd /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image//usr/lib && { ln -s -f libaprutil-1.so.0.2.11 libaprutil-1.so.0 || { rm -f libaprutil-1.so.0 && ln -s libaprutil-1.so.0.2.11 libaprutil-1.so.0; }; })

(cd /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image//usr/lib && { ln -s -f libaprutil-1.so.0.2.11 libaprutil-1.so || { rm -f libaprutil-1.so && ln -s libaprutil-1.so.0.2.11 libaprutil-1.so; }; })

/usr/bin/install -c -m 755 .libs/libaprutil-1.lai /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image//usr/lib/libaprutil-1.la

/usr/bin/install -c -m 755 .libs/libaprutil-1.a /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image//usr/lib/libaprutil-1.a

chmod 644 /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image//usr/lib/libaprutil-1.a

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image//usr/lib/libaprutil-1.a

libtool: install: warning: remember to run `libtool --finish /usr/lib'

/usr/bin/install -c -m 644 aprutil.exp /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image//usr/lib

/usr/bin/install -c -m 755 apu-config.out /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image//usr/bin/apu-1-config

>>> Completed installing apr-util-1.2.10 into /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10/image/

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   usr/lib/libaprutil-1.so.0.2.11

   usr/lib/libaprutil-1.a

removing executable bit: usr/lib/libaprutil-1.la

* checking 37 files for package collisions

>>> Merging dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10 to /

--- /usr/

--- /usr/include/

--- /usr/include/apr-1/

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_dbd.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_xlate.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_xml.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_optional.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_reslist.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_strmatch.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_md4.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_date.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_anylock.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_dbm.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_sha1.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_rmm.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_optional_hooks.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_md5.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_base64.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apu.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_ldap.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_queue.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_buckets.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_ldap_url.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_uuid.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_hooks.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apu_version.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apu_want.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_sdbm.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_ldap_init.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_ldap_option.h

>>> /usr/include/apr-1/apr_uri.h

--- /usr/lib/

>>> /usr/lib/libaprutil-1.so -> libaprutil-1.so.0.2.11

--- /usr/lib/pkgconfig/

>>> /usr/lib/pkgconfig/apr-util-1.pc

>>> /usr/lib/libaprutil-1.a

>>> /usr/lib/libaprutil-1.so.0 -> libaprutil-1.so.0.2.11

>>> /usr/lib/libaprutil-1.so.0.2.11

>>> /usr/lib/libaprutil-1.la

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

--- /usr/share/doc/apr-util-1.2.10/

>>> /usr/share/doc/apr-util-1.2.10/CHANGES.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/apr-util-1.2.10/NOTICE.bz2

--- /usr/bin/

>>> /usr/bin/apu-1-config

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

--- replaced obj /usr/share/doc/apr-util-1.2.10/NOTICE.bz2

--- replaced obj /usr/share/doc/apr-util-1.2.10/CHANGES.bz2

--- replaced dir /usr/share/doc/apr-util-1.2.10

--- replaced dir /usr/share/doc

--- replaced dir /usr/share

--- replaced obj /usr/lib/pkgconfig/apr-util-1.pc

--- replaced dir /usr/lib/pkgconfig

--- replaced obj /usr/lib/libaprutil-1.so.0.2.11

--- replaced sym /usr/lib/libaprutil-1.so.0

--- replaced sym /usr/lib/libaprutil-1.so

--- replaced obj /usr/lib/libaprutil-1.la

--- replaced obj /usr/lib/libaprutil-1.a

--- replaced dir /usr/lib

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apu_want.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apu_version.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apu.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_xml.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_xlate.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_uuid.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_uri.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_strmatch.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_sha1.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_sdbm.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_rmm.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_reslist.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_queue.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_optional_hooks.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_optional.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_md5.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_md4.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_ldap_url.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_ldap_option.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_ldap_init.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_ldap.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_hooks.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_dbm.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_dbd.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_date.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_buckets.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_base64.h

--- replaced obj /usr/include/apr-1/apr_anylock.h

--- replaced dir /usr/include/apr-1

--- replaced dir /usr/include

--- replaced obj /usr/bin/apu-1-config

--- replaced dir /usr/bin

--- replaced dir /usr

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files... 

You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries

are fixed. If some inconsistency remains, it can be orphaned file, deep

dependency, binary package or specially evaluated library.

# 

```

Soweit funktioniert alles... Also nochmal revdep-rebuild:

```

# revdep-rebuild 

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/dbus-daemon (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/audacious/General/libscrobbler.so (requires  libcurl.so.3)

  broken /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so.0.9.12 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i810_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i915_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i915tex_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i965_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/mach64_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/mga_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r128_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r200_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r300_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/radeon_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/s3v_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/savage_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

  and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12 =dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.72 =sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r1 =media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.2.2-r1 

..........

Calculating dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r1 (masked by: EAPI , CHOST: )

The current version of portage supports EAPI '1'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

#

```

Also wieder das gleiche wie davor. Hat dazu noch jemand einen Idee?

mfg Lumpi

----------

## ScytheMan

emerge --oneshot  dev-libs/apr-util dev-libs/dbus-glib sys-apps/dbus media-plugins/audacious-plugins

mal händisch und ohne versionsangabe ausführen und schauen ob das was hilft.

----------

## 178238

"emerge --oneshot dev-libs/apr-util dev-libs/dbus-glib sys-apps/dbus media-plugins/audacious-plugins" lief fehlerfrei. Allerdings ist revdep-rebuild wieder mit dem üblichen Fehler abgebrochen. revdep-rebuild -X ändert ebenfalls nichts. 

Was mich nun aber wirklich völlig verwirrt ist die schon bekannte Fehlermeldung von revdep-rebuild, dort steht:

```

Calculating dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r1 (masked by: EAPI , CHOST: )

The current version of portage supports EAPI '1'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Hierzu fällt mir nichts mehr ein als wtf?!   :Shocked:   Meines Wissens habe ich die neuste portage Version, nämlich portage-2.1.4_rc11. Entweder hänge ich hier an einem Bug oder ich mache geraden einen ziemlichen Anfängerfehler...

Wie dem auch sei, gibt es dazu noch Vorschläge?

mfg Lumpi

----------

## Finswimmer

emerge --sync gemacht?

Weil dbus soll in einer älteren Version installiert werden, als ich habe.

Tobi

----------

## 178238

Hab jetzt emerge --sync zur Sicherheit nochmal ausgeführt. Leider liefert revdep-rebuild wieder das selbe Ergebnis. 

Was mich aber außerdem noch wundert, wieso soll ausgerechnet =sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r1 und nicht der aktullere dbus-1.0.2-r2 gemerget werden?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *derlumpi wrote:*   

> Hab jetzt emerge --sync zur Sicherheit nochmal ausgeführt. Leider liefert revdep-rebuild wieder das selbe Ergebnis. 
> 
> Was mich aber außerdem noch wundert, wieso soll ausgerechnet =sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r1 und nicht der aktullere dbus-1.0.2-r2 gemerget werden?

 

Das, was ich oben geschrieben habe  :Wink: 

Aber merkwürdig, trotzdem.

Installier mal direkt die neueste dbus version.

Tobi

----------

## 178238

*g* sollte wohl mal ein bisschen genauer Lesen. Wie dem auch sei, hab den neuen dbus am laufen. Der Witz ist nur, dass die Fehlermeldung von revdep-rebuild immernoch die gleiche is. Es wird also immernoch versucht =sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r1 zu emergen.

mfg Lumpi

----------

## ScytheMan

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575501.html

evtl. hat das damit was zu tun:

probier mal ein 

emerge -av expat curl XML-Parser 

und dann ein revdep-rebuild -X 

evtl. hilft das

----------

## 178238

Hm bin mal quasi nach Anleitung vorgegangen:

emerge -avuDN -1 expat curl XML-Parser -> keine Fehler

revdep-rebuild -X -> keine Fehler

revdep-rebuild  -> Gibt diesmal folgendes aus:

```

 # revdep-rebuild 

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so.0.9.12 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i810_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i915_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i915tex_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i965_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/mach64_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/mga_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r128_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r200_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r300_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/radeon_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/s3v_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/savage_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12 

..........

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12 to /

 * apr-util-0.9.12.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking apr-util-0.9.12.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking apr-util-0.9.12.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12/work

 * Applying apr-util-0.9.12-linking.patch ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: apr-util-0.9.12/xml/expat/conftools

 *   Applying install-sh-1.5.patch ...

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.20.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12/work/apr-util-0.9.12 ...

 * Found db version 4.5

 * Found db version 4.5

include version 4.5

 * econf: updating apr-util-0.9.12/build/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating apr-util-0.9.12/build/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating apr-util-0.9.12/xml/expat/conftools/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating apr-util-0.9.12/xml/expat/conftools/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --datadir=/usr/share/apr-util-0 --with-apr=/usr --with-expat=/usr --with-gdbm --with-dbm=db45 --with-berkeley-db=/usr/include/db4.5:/usr/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for working mkdir -p... yes

APR-util Version: 0.9.12

checking for chosen layout... apr-util

Applying apr-util hints file rules for i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for APR... yes

  setting CC to "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

  setting CPP to "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E"

  adding "-pthread" to CFLAGS

  setting CPPFLAGS to " -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE"

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for ldap support...

checking gdbm.h usability... yes

checking gdbm.h presence... yes

checking for gdbm.h... yes

checking for gdbm_open in -lgdbm... yes

configure: error: Berkeley DB not found.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12/work/apr-util-0.9.12/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2973:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--datadir=/usr/share/apr-util-0' '--with-apr=/usr' '--with-expat=/usr' '--with-gdbm'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  507:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12:

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2973:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--datadir=/usr/share/apr-util-0' '--with-apr=/usr' '--with-expat=/usr' '--with-gdbm'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  507:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12/temp/environment'.

 * 

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run: # revdep-rebuild 

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so.0.9.12 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i810_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i915_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i915tex_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/i965_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/mach64_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/mga_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r128_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r200_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r300_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/radeon_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/s3v_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/savage_dri.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12 

..........

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12 to /

 * apr-util-0.9.12.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking apr-util-0.9.12.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking apr-util-0.9.12.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12/work

 * Applying apr-util-0.9.12-linking.patch ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: apr-util-0.9.12/xml/expat/conftools

 *   Applying install-sh-1.5.patch ...

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.20.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12/work/apr-util-0.9.12 ...

 * Found db version 4.5

 * Found db version 4.5

include version 4.5

 * econf: updating apr-util-0.9.12/build/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating apr-util-0.9.12/build/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating apr-util-0.9.12/xml/expat/conftools/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating apr-util-0.9.12/xml/expat/conftools/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --datadir=/usr/share/apr-util-0 --with-apr=/usr --with-expat=/usr --with-gdbm --with-dbm=db45 --with-berkeley-db=/usr/include/db4.5:/usr/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for working mkdir -p... yes

APR-util Version: 0.9.12

checking for chosen layout... apr-util

Applying apr-util hints file rules for i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for APR... yes

  setting CC to "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

  setting CPP to "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E"

  adding "-pthread" to CFLAGS

  setting CPPFLAGS to " -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE"

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for ldap support...

checking gdbm.h usability... yes

checking gdbm.h presence... yes

checking for gdbm.h... yes

checking for gdbm_open in -lgdbm... yes

configure: error: Berkeley DB not found.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12/work/apr-util-0.9.12/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2973:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--datadir=/usr/share/apr-util-0' '--with-apr=/usr' '--with-expat=/usr' '--with-gdbm'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  507:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12:

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2973:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--datadir=/usr/share/apr-util-0' '--with-apr=/usr' '--with-expat=/usr' '--with-gdbm'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  507:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12/temp/environment'.

 * 

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

Naja, wenigstens hat sich die Fehlermeldung geändert. Abwechslung muss schon sein ^^ Hm ich vermute arg es hat tatsächlich etwas mit einem vorangegangenem update von gcc zu tun wie bei https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575501.html.

Der beste Schritt wird jetzt ein "fix_libtool_files.sh <altegccversion>" sein. Nur stellt sich mir die Frage wie man das macht wenn man die alte gcc Version nicht mehr weiß? Naja vllt. ist das Problem auch ein gänzlich anderes und hat nichts mit gcc zu tun?

mfg Lumpi

----------

## monade

 *derlumpi wrote:*   

> Nur stellt sich mir die Frage wie man das macht wenn man die alte gcc Version nicht mehr weiß?

 

vielleicht hilft dir die Ausgabe von 

```
genlop -u gcc
```

 dabei? (zeigt welche gcc-Versionen zu welchem Zeitpunkt installiert/deinstalliert waren)

----------

## 178238

Danke für den Tipp mit genlop, hab ich noch garnicht gekannt. Nunja Tatsache ist aber, dass auch nach einem fix_libtool_files.sh und diversen revdep-rebuilid (-x) die Fehlermeldung von revdep-rebuild immernoch die gleiche ist wie in meinem vorherigem Beitrag...  :Question: 

mfg Lumpi

----------

## ScytheMan

```

configure: error: Berkeley DB not found. 
```

evtl. hilft ein 

emerge -av db 

und dann nochmal revdep rebuild

----------

## 178238

So gerne ich dazu einmal etwas anderes schreiben würde, emerge -av db  läuft natürlich absolut fehlerfrei, revdep-rebuild liefert allerdings wieder den üblichen Fehler... Trotzdem danke für den Tipp

mfg Lumpi

----------

## BartMarley

Hi

hast du dazu schon eine L;sung gefunden ich habe hier das gleiche Problem und komme auch nicht weiter!

Waere toll wenn du fals du eine Loesung gefunden hast diese hier mal posten koenntest!

Danke

Bart

----------

## 178238

 *BartMarley wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> hast du dazu schon eine L;sung gefunden ich habe hier das gleiche Problem und komme auch nicht weiter!
> 
> Waere toll wenn du fals du eine Loesung gefunden hast diese hier mal posten koenntest!
> ...

 

Nabend BartMarley,

Habe leider auch noch keine brauchbare Lösung. Das T23 wird bei mir primär zum surfen verwendet, deswegen habe ich die DRI-Angelegenheit erstmal ruhen lassen. Wie schon am Anfang gesagt, normalerweise sollte es aber laufen. Wenn du also doch noch eine Lösung findest: Bitte gleich posten!  :Wink: 

Mfg

Lumpi

----------

